# Enermax Liqmax II 240 und  i7-4770K bei 100 C



## greybit (1. August 2015)

Hallo,

habe heute meine neue und erste Wasserkühlung erhalten.
Bin Anfänger was Wasserkühlungen angeht, also seit bitte nachsichtig.

Und zwar habe ich mir eine Enermax Liqmax II 240 für meinen i7-4770K geholt.
Allerdings habe ich ein kleines Hitze Problem. Wenn ich mit Prime95 teste klettert meine CPU in weniger als eine Sekunde auf 90-100 C hoch.
Meine CPU ist nicht übertaktet. Die Kühlung habe ich seitlich am Deckel (siehe Bilder) angebracht weil oben wegen des RAMs nicht genug platz war.
Die Lüfter der Wasserkühlung drehen sich. Bei höheren Temperaturen auch deutlich hörbarer. Die LED des Elements der Wasserkühlung die auf der CPU sitzt funktioniert auch. Also hat es auch Strom.

Um den Fehler zu lösen habe ich folgendes versucht:
- BIOS Einstellungen zurückgesetzt
- Kühlung auf CPU umgedreht.
- Andere Wärmeleitpaste benutzt.
- Das Kühlelement aus Verzweiflung so fest auf die CPU geschraubt, das ich es fast nicht mehr abbekommen hätte. Ja ich weis sollte man nicht machen.

Bei meinem alten normalen Kühler hatte ich etwa die gleichen Temperaturen wie jetzt auch.

HILFE!!!


----------



## Stern1710 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 und  i7-4770K bei 100 C | Hilfe!*

Ich habe jetzt nicht die übermäßig große Erfahrung mit KoWaküs, aber das schreit für mich nach einem Defekt der Pumpe.


----------



## FrozenPie (1. August 2015)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 und  i7-4770K bei 100 C | Hilfe!*

Hast du die WLP richtig aufgetragen, der Anpressdruck ist stark genug und auch keine Folie mehr auf dem Kühler unten drauf?


----------



## greybit (1. August 2015)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 und  i7-4770K bei 100 C | Hilfe!*

Also die Wärmeleitpaste ist richtig aufgetragen und der Anpressdruck sollte auch stark genug sein. Immerhin hatte ich den aus Verzweiflung mal so fest draufgedreht, das ich etwa ne Stunde gebraucht hatte um den wieder ab zu bekommen.
Das mit der Folie wäre schon der Hammer, aber die ist ab. 

Meine Vermutung ist, das es eventuell nicht an der Wasserkühlung liegt sondern an der CPU. Immerhin hatte ich mit einem alten Kühler. was zwar kein Wasserkühler war aber immerhin ein riesen Klotz die gleichen Temps.
Und ist es normal das die CPU in weniger als eine Sekunde von 30-40C auf über 90 hoch geht???


----------



## FrozenPie (1. August 2015)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 und  i7-4770K bei 100 C | Hilfe!*



greybit schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung ist, das es eventuell nicht an der Wasserkühlung liegt sondern an der CPU. Immerhin hatte ich mit einem alten Kühler. was zwar kein Wasserkühler war aber immerhin ein riesen Klotz die gleichen Temps.
> Und ist es normal das die CPU in weniger als eine Sekunde von 30-40C auf über 90 hoch geht???



Du kannst die CPU ja köpfen 
Hast du die Möglichkeit die Kühlung auf einer anderen CPU zu testen? Hörst du das Brummen der Pumpe?


----------



## Abductee (1. August 2015)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 und  i7-4770K bei 100 C | Hilfe!*

Die Lüfter sollten auf den Radiator draufblasen, nicht davon wegsaugen. (macht in der Regel aber nur wenige °C aus)
Wo hast du denn die Pumpe angeschlossen? Wie hoch ist die Pumpendrehzahl?
Die Lüfter haben einen Drehzahlschalter für max. 1200/1600/2000rpm, auf welcher Stufe steht der?


----------



## greybit (1. August 2015)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 und  i7-4770K bei 100 C | Hilfe!*

@FrozenPie
Ich höre die Pumpe nicht brummen.  Wenn ich meinen Kopf in den PC stecke höre ich nur ein haufen Ventis 
Hätte noch einen alten Zeitrechner. Warscheinlich konnte ich die Wasserkühlung da testen. Wenn wir hier nicht mehr weiterkommen sollten werden ich das auch machen.

@Abductee
Der Lüfter bläste auf/durch den Radiator aus dem Gehäuse.
Die Pumpe habe ich mit dem migelieferten Adapter an so nem klassischen 4 poligen Stecker (der früher immer in Laufwerken war) angeschlossen.
Die beiden Lüfter hängen am normalen CPU Fan Steckplatz. Die Lüfter stehen gerade auf Stufe 2, also 1600rpm. 2000rpm hatte ich auch schon getestet aber außer der Lautstärke hatte sich nicht geändert.
Wo kann ich die Pumpendrehzahl auslesen???


----------



## FrozenPie (1. August 2015)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 und  i7-4770K bei 100 C | Hilfe!*



greybit schrieb:


> Der Lüfter bläste auf/durch den Radiator aus dem Gehäuse.


Nein, definitiv nicht, außer du hast die Polung der Lüfter umgelötet 
So wie die Montiert sind, auf dem Foto, ziehen sie die Luft durch den Radiator und pusten sie in's Gehäuse


----------



## Abductee (1. August 2015)

Wenn die Lüfter so montiert sind wie auf dem Bild, bläst da nichts nach draußen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...4770k-bei-100-c-hilfe-img_20150801_164352.jpg

Die Pumpendrehzahl kannst du auslesen in dem du den Pumpenstecker auf einen Lüftersteckplatz vom Mainboard hängst.


----------



## greybit (1. August 2015)

Ups Ihr habt recht. Die blasen ins Gehäuse. Das wird aber warscheinlich nicht der Grund sein weshalb die CPU direkt auf fast 100 C ist. Naja das werde ich auf jeden Fall noch ändern.
Habe die Stecker eben mal kurz getauscht um den "Fan Speed" der Pumpe  rauszufinden. Also laut BIOS dreht die ca. bei 2600rpm. Klingt recht hoch. Ist das realistisch?

Edit: ok ist realistisch. steht mit 2700 in den technischen Daten


----------



## FrozenPie (1. August 2015)

greybit schrieb:


> Also laut BIOS dreht die ca. bei 2600rpm. Klingt recht hoch. Ist das realistisch?



Wenn du bedenkst, dass die Pumpe der Fury X bei 7000+ rpm läuft, ist die Drehzahl noch ziemlich gering 
Hmm.. Wenn die Pumpe läuft, die WLP richtig aufgetragen und sonst keine Hindernisse zwischen CPU und Kühlerboden sind, kann es eigentlich nur noch an der CPU selbst bzw. an deren WLP zwischen DIE und IHS liegen


----------



## greybit (1. August 2015)

Also vielen Dank euch beiden.
Wird dann warscheinlich am Prozessor liegen..


----------



## iGameKudan (2. August 2015)

greybit schrieb:


> Also vielen Dank euch beiden.
> Wird dann warscheinlich am Prozessor liegen..



Versuch die bei Intel zu reklamieren... (Intel garantiert doch den reibungslosen Betrieb mit dem Boxed, ich bezweifel, dass der in dem Fall zur Kühlung ausreichend ist wenn du schon mit der Kowakü in weniger als einer Minute so hohe Temperaturen hast).

Da sind Temperaturunterschiede von fast 20° bei den Kernen, einer läuft ja schon fast ins thermische Limit. Beobachte das im Alltag mit Spielen.


----------



## Drillsage1970 (1. März 2016)

Ich habe auch die AIO von Enermax  betreib die auf einem I7 7´6700K mit 4,5Ghz , als die Pumpe  hat ca.2600 U/min mach mal die Lüfter aus dann müsstest du ein leichte summen hören ,  trenn mal die Pumpe vom Strom und schau mal ob die Temp von CPU ansteigen .Sollte im normal Betrieb leicht ansteigen (sonst video abspielen)  ,dann Pumpe wieder anschliessen und Temp sollte fallen dann weist du das die WAKÜ Pumpe OK ist.


----------



## S!lent dob (2. März 2016)

Wenn die CPU nach 3 min idle noch läuft, funktioniert die Pumpe und alles andere auch. Trenne ich bei meinem Sys die Pumpe vom Strom ist innerhalb von 2 min die Temp oberhalb von 70° im idle.
Wenn die WLP sauber verteilt ist bleibt wirklich nur noch CPU. Intels Zahnpasta ist dann bei deinem Exemplar noch schlechter wie gewöhnlich.


----------



## rackcity (2. März 2016)

teste es mal mit prime 27.9 und nicht 28.x

kann daran liegen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (3. März 2016)

rackcity schrieb:


> teste es mal mit prime 27.9 und nicht 28.x
> 
> kann daran liegen.



Selbst für Prime 28.x ist das zu warm.


----------



## Estacado7706 (9. März 2016)

Um komplett auszuschließen, dass etwas am Liquimax defekt ist: Hast einen anderen Kühler da? Zur Not Intels Stock Version.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. März 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Selbst für Prime 28.x ist das zu warm.



nö eigentlich nicht


----------



## mrmurphy007 (9. März 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> nö eigentlich nicht



Ohne Übertaktung?


----------



## Narbennarr (9. März 2016)

mit dem perversen prime 28..gut möglich.

4790k @ NH-D15 (welcher auf dem niveau von der kowakü ist), knackt da auch 90 Grad. Der hat zwar mehr Takt, aber dafür schon n besseres TIM unterm HS. Das TIm kostet den 4770k sicher 5-10 Grad


----------

